# Rheinland-MTB-Cup



## sufrocky (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
möchte Euch auf eine tolle Veranstaltung am Pfingstsonntag, d. 23.5.10,
hinweisen. In Betzdorf an der Sieg findet das 5. Betzdorfer MTB-Rennen als Auftaktveranstaltung zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup statt. Ihr findet eine tolle Strecke mit einem spektakulären Sprung (ggfls. Chickenway benutzen!) und Superatmosphäre an der Strecke, da immer viele Zuschauer da sind. Mehr findet Ihr unter www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de
und unter www.suf-aktuell.de!
Bis Pfingsten!


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2010)

Super Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (18. Mai 2010)

hmm...

wenn unser Nachwuchs sich nicht dazu entschließt früher zu kommen fahr ich auch mit!
Ist ja quasi um die Ecke! Kenn die Strecke in Betzdorf zwar nicht, aber soll ja super sein wie man so hört!


----------



## sufrocky (19. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter wird super, die Strecke bietet alles, was das Bikerherz begehrt, die Meldelisten füllen sich, wir werden wieder eine sensationelle Rennveranstaltung erleben!


----------



## sufrocky (20. Mai 2010)

Übrigens, der spektakuläre Sprung wird morgen abend aufgebaut!
Bitte nutzt den chickenway, sofern ihr nicht ganz sicher seid! Er kostet schon Überwindung und birgt ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential, wie uns leider zwei Stürze in den letzten Jahren zeigten!


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## sufrocky (20. Mai 2010)

Hier der "offizielle" Vorbericht zur Veranstaltung:
Auftakt zum Rheinland-MTB-Cup unterstÃ¼tzt durch â Rhenagâ in Betzdorf mit JubilÃ¤um: 
Ski und Freizeit organisiert zum fÃ¼nften Mal den kleinen Klassiker! 
Am Pfingstsonntag, dem 23.05.2010, startet an der Brucher GrillhÃ¼tte das fÃ¼nfte Betzdorfer Mountainbikerennen als erster Lauf des  von Michael Bonnekessel initiierten Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup. 

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. Das Orgateam von Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf um Volker HÃ¶hne und JÃ¶rg Meyer erwartet weit Ã¼ber dreihundert Starter  aus ganz Europa und hofft auf UnterstÃ¼tzung durch den âWettergottâ und ein erneut  groÃes Zuschauerinteresse. 
Neben dem Areal um Start-und-Ziel im Bereich der GrillhÃ¼tte, wo die Zuschauer neben Ausstellern aus der Fahrradbranche auch ein groÃes gastronomisches Angebot vorfinden, wird der Bereich am FuÃe des Downhills am Eisweiher fÃ¼r die Besucher interessant sein, wo sie ebenfalls gastronomisch versorgt werden. 
Die Veranstalter mÃ¶chten sich auf diesem Weg auch noch einmal ausdrÃ¼cklich bei allen bedanken, die durch ihre Zustimmung zum Streckenverlauf  durch das wunderschÃ¶ne Waldgebiet am Stadtrand von Betzdorf das Rennen erst wieder ermÃ¶glicht haben. 
Gespannt darf man auf das Abschneiden der  Fahrer und Fahrerinnen  des Teams bicycles and more / Bergamont vom Ausrichter Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf sein, die in die neue Saison mit zahlreichen Spitzenergebnissen gegangen sind. Insbesondere die Damen des Teams zÃ¤hlen in ihren Rennklassen zu den Favoriten. Der Betzdorfer Lokalmatador und Nationalfahrer Felix Euteneuer kann leider in diesem Jahr nicht bei seinem Heimrennen antreten, fÃ¼r ihn steht das Weltcuprennen in Offenburg auf dem Programm. 
Auch die Kleinsten kommen zu ihrem Recht, gegen 15:00 Uhr startet auch das Kids-Race rund um die GrillhÃ¼tte, wo lautstark angefeuert werden darf.
Im AnschluÃ an das letzte Rennen wird  âShedfield Rumbleâ ab etwa 17:15 Uhr die Veranstaltung mit Live-Musik ausklingen lassen! 
Betzdorf freut sich auf ein auÃergewÃ¶hnliches Sportereignis!


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647723


----------



## Delgado (20. Mai 2010)

Wo haben sich nochmal die Startzeiten versteckt?


----------



## JDN (20. Mai 2010)

z.B. unter 
http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/ausschreibung


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Sieht ein bisschen stumpf aus der Sprung bzw. die Landung.

P.S.: Ich habe die PM heute in die News gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sufrocky (21. Mai 2010)

So, der Sprung ist aufgebaut, die Strecke präpariert!
Tolle, flowige Strecke, das Wetter spielt mit, wir freuen uns auf Sonntag!


----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2010)

HUHU
290 Bilder von den Hobby-Senioren, Kids und den Lizensrennen findet Ihr hier.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Mai 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 290 Bilder von den Hobby-Senioren, Kids und den Lizensrennen findet Ihr hier.



Kann die Bilder zwar nicht finden aber interessanter Blog. Ist ja schön zu wissen das es nicht nur mir so geht bei Rennveranstaltungen..


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2010)

Hi again!

Hier ist mein kurzer Report im News-Bereich von MTB-News.de:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=463943

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Thomas Sommer (25. Mai 2010)

..falscher thread..


----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. Mai 2010)

...hab jetzt alle Bilder online:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
http://picasaweb.google.com/112785548034957761950/BetzdorfRest#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (10. September 2010)

Um mal hier wieder etwas Leben rein zu bringen:

Na, was erwartet uns denn Morgen Abend? Neue Streckenführung, neuer Start-/ Zielbereich? Kann schon jemand was dazu sagen?
Ist die Treppe noch drin und wo ist der Anstieg hingewandert?

Welche Reifen wählt ihr und wie viel Druck darauf?


----------



## Chr!s (14. September 2010)

... und hier die Fotos zu Daun: http://209.62.68.146/~mtbfotos/fotostore/gallery.php?gid=71


----------



## Thomas Sommer (16. Juni 2011)

...und neue Bilder aus 2011...

Starts von 10:45, 13:15 und 15:15 in Betzdorf:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

(Und für später zum wiederfinden: 
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=rheinland-mtb-cup+betzdorf&ss=1&ct=6&s=rec )


Mein Kontingent bei Flickr ist damit voll. Es folgen noch über 100 Bilder von 16:15,
die werd ich wohl erstmal woanders unterbringen...

Grüße, Thomas







PS:
....und zwar hier:
https://picasaweb.google.com/112785548034957761950/Betzdorf1615


----------



## Marc B (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## Chr!s (28. Juni 2011)

... ja, Thomas macht richtig gute Bilder. Leider gibts von mir keins, weil wir beide im gleichen Rennen gestartet sind. 
Noch ein Grund nächstes Jahr wieder Lizenz zu fahren...


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juli 2011)

...wer hat mir denn kurz vor dem Start in Betzdorf sein altes Sunn angeboten?
Bitte melden...!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Juli 2011)

Beste Strecke des Jahres. Wie immer Klasse Veranstaltung.


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2011)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beste Strecke des Jahres. Wie immer Klasse Veranstaltung.



Ist sie auch außerhalb des Rennens befahrbar?

Thx,
Marc


----------



## Chr!s (13. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ist sie auch außerhalb des Rennens befahrbar?
> 
> Thx,
> Marc



Aktuell anscheinend nicht. Siehe hier: http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/news/achtung-wichtiger-hinweis-zur-prachter-strecke


----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

